# Html. im I-Frame öffnen?



## Azazel (4. September 2003)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
In der Datei "menu.htm" ist in der Mitte einen Tabelle mit den Links zu "bildinfo1.hmt", "bildinfo2.htm" .... usw.
Ausserdem gibt es noch die Datei "Anzeige.htm" diese sieht aus wie "menu.htm" (menü links, mitte soll der text hin).
Soviel zu den gegebenen Fakten. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich nich 30 "bildinfo.htm" + "menu.htm" erstellen will.
Gibt es einen Befehl der dem link sinngemäß sagt : Öffne Dokument "bildinfo1.htm" im I-Frame des Dokuments "Anzeige.htm"?
oder gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu lösen? (Scripte,PhP?)
Danke
Gruss Azazel


----------



## aNero (4. September 2003)

hm... also so wie ich das sehe willst du in einer datei die ganzen bild infos haben oder?

wen ja... dan würd ich dir ein javascript empfehlen ...


```
<script language="Javascript">
<!--
function irgendwas(variable) ;
d=document;
d.getElementById(irgendeineid1).style.display="none";
d.getElementById(irgendeineid2).style.display="none";
d.getElementById(irgendeineid3).style.display="none";
undsoweiter...

d.getElementById(variable).style.display="inline";



und dan im body
<a href="javascript:irgendwas(irgendeineid1)">TEXT</a>
<div id="irgendeineid1" style="display:none">
Bildinfo1
</div>
<div id="irgendeineid2" style="display:none">
Bildinfo2
</div>
<div id="irgendeineid3" style="display:none">
Bildinfo3
</div>
```

so in der art irgendwas


----------



## bekay (8. September 2003)

irgendwie wärs besser, wenn du uns mal genauer dein Problem erklärst ... aber falls ich dich richtig verstanden habe, könnte die Lösung so aussehen:

im iframe-Tag gibts du dem iframe einfach mal nen Namen:


```
<iframe name="bildinfos">
</iframe>
```

nun kannst du durch einfach Links jede HTML-Datei deines Beliebens in dieses inframe laden, und zwar indem du den a-tag(für Links) folgerndermassen schreibst:


```
<a href="bildinfo1.htm" target="bildinfos">Klick mich!</a>
```

Wichtig also das Target!


----------

